# Pasta with Butter



## kadesma (Jul 18, 2013)

cook pasta to al dente stage or the way you like it.be sure to salt the water. While pasta is cooking get out a  large skillet one that will hold all the pasta. Save some of the cooking water in case you need it later. now add the pasta to the skillet along with melted butter 1 stick, 1 cup of heavy cream, salt and pepper,1/2 cup of parm cheese reserving the rest of the 3/4 cup of cheese til after you've tossed the pasta the if needed add the reserved water and finish up with the last of the cheese..
enjoy,
kades


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 18, 2013)

I have always wondered what the purpose is of salting the water when cooking pasta.  What would happen if you forgot the salt?


----------



## kadesma (Jul 18, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I have always wondered what the purpose is of salting the water when cooking pasta. What would happen if you forgot the salt?


 It just helps the flavors. No salt at first you will need to go heavier on the seasonings  later.
kades


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 18, 2013)

kadesma said:


> It just helps the flavors. No salt at first you will need to go heavier on the seasonings  later.
> kades




Thanks.   I always salt, but I also like to add more salt after the pasta is cooked.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 18, 2013)

kadesma said:


> cook pasta to al dente stage or the way you like it.be sure to salt the water. While pasta is cooking get out a  large skillet one that will hold all the pasta. Save some of the cooking water in case you need it later. now add the pasta to the skillet along with melted butter 1 stick, 1 cup of heavy cream, salt and pepper,1/2 cup of parm cheese reserving the rest of the 3/4 cup of cheese til after you've tossed the pasta the if needed add the reserved water and finish up with the last of the cheese..
> enjoy,
> kades



Ahhhhhhh, I love you kades! 

Pasta with butter, or "pasta al burro" as we call it here, is an all-time favorite of mine. I love it for its simplicity, despite of its bad reputation: many of us Italians consider pasta al burro just a "quick" solution, when you have no time or no desire to work on a "serious" recipe. And you never, never offer your guests a dish of pasta al burro, for that very reason.
And still I love it, because it is simple, it is fast, and I like the flavor of butter, parmigiano reggiano and my spaghetti!

Thanks again


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 18, 2013)

Sounds yummy Ma.  Thanks!

And Luca, I believe I WOULD serve this to guests


----------



## Addie (Jul 18, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Thanks. I always salt, but I also like to add more salt after the pasta is cooked.


 
Your pasta will have such a flat flavorless taste it will be almost inedible. YUK! Try a small experiment. Cook about an ounce of pasta without salt and one ounce with salt. You will get a loud and clear answer.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 18, 2013)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Ahhhhhhh, I love you kades!
> 
> Pasta with butter, or "pasta al burro" as we call it here, is an all-time favorite of mine. I love it for its simplicity, despite of its bad reputation: many of us Italians consider pasta al burro just a "quick" solution, when you have no time or no desire to work on a "serious" recipe. And you never, never offer your guests a dish of pasta al burro, for that very reason.
> And still I love it, because it is simple, it is fast, and I like the flavor of butter, parmigiano reggiano and my spaghetti!
> ...


 Luca, it's so good to hear from you. This pasta is my favorite and my families as well.  Guests get the dressed up pasta but this one is saved for those I love .
 kades


----------



## kadesma (Jul 18, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Sounds yummy Ma. Thanks!
> 
> And Luca, I believe I WOULD serve this to guests


Tis good Dawg  Hope you give it a try. 
ma


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 18, 2013)

Addie said:


> Your pasta will have such a flat flavorless taste it will be almost inedible. YUK! Try a small experiment. Cook about an ounce of pasta without salt and one ounce with salt. You will get a loud and clear answer.



Actually, I don't salt my pasta water.  Pasta comes out tasting fine.


----------



## Addie (Jul 18, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Actually, I don't salt my pasta water. Pasta comes out tasting fine.


 
Most of the time I always forget to salt other foods when they are cooking, but never the pasta. I am not a big salt user. And I can't have pepper. I use the sea salt McCormack table salt grinder mostly. I keep a salt cellar next to the stove and never remember to use it.


----------



## Benoit Chef Dubiose (Jul 18, 2013)

I salt the pasta too. I've included a pic of the salt jar. Really - it' salt in there.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 18, 2013)

Benoit Chef Dubiose said:


> I salt the pasta too. I've included a pic of the salt jar. Really - it' salt in there.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 18, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Actually, I don't salt my pasta water. Pasta comes out tasting fine.


 I think it all depends on our salt love. Some of us just have to have more and others less salt. a matter of taste 
ma


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 18, 2013)

Sounds wonderful, thank you


----------



## kadesma (Jul 18, 2013)

Benoit Chef Dubiose said:


> I salt the pasta too. I've included a pic of the salt jar. Really - it' salt in there.


 
kades


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 18, 2013)

Love the salt jar!  I am not a salt lover, so most of my food needs salt when it's served.  I started cutting back on salt in my cooking because DH is one of those people who shakes salt all over his plate before he starts eating.  So I lightly salt when cooking and let him add his own salt.


----------



## Addie (Jul 18, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Love the salt jar! I am not a salt lover, so most of my food needs salt when it's served. I started cutting back on salt in my cooking because DH is one of those people who shakes salt all over his plate before he starts eating. So I lightly salt when cooking and let him add his own salt.


 
Years ago I used the pepper shaker as the salt shaker to control how much salt the family used on their plated food. Smaller holes and they never noticed the difference.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 18, 2013)

Anyone can serve pasta with butter to me without any apology!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm thinking the salt in the cheese will be enough for me...thanks for the recipe, Ma!


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 19, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm thinking the salt in the cheese will be enough for me...thanks for the recipe, Ma!




I agree with you.  Many people aren't aware of the salt content in cheese.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 19, 2013)

Kathleen said:


> Anyone can serve pasta with butter to me without any apology!


I  would love to  Kathleen
kades


----------



## kadesma (Jul 19, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm thinking the salt in the cheese will be enough for me...thanks for the recipe, Ma!


 Welcome friend...
ma


----------



## Benoit Chef Dubiose (Jul 22, 2013)

All of this chat about salt got me thinking about that Tower of the Himalayas salt shaker - it's to the right in the pic. That was a gift from my sis for my birthday. It's tall, pink and pretty, but this thread got me asking myself if all the hype about the product had any truth to it. So I spent the weekend trying to get smart.
Long intro to a short conclusion: it's salt.
It's pink because it contains iron oxide - the kind of iron that won't increase your blood pressure because you won't metabolize it. It also contains a plethora of other minerals in concentrations too small to be meaningful... and some potassium - that's good.
Otherwise, IT'S SALT. Use it but don't overuse it. Duh.
Looks good on my window sill though...


----------



## taxlady (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm curious how this is different from "Alfredo"?


----------



## Addie (Jul 22, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I'm curious how this is different from "Alfredo"?


 
That is what I thought. To me pasta with butter is just that boiled pasta with a pat of butter.


----------



## grumblebee (Jul 24, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I'm curious how this is different from "Alfredo"?



The original post is akin to an American style "alfredo sauce." 

Real, Italian, "Alfredo" is known as Fettuccine al burro and traditionally contains NO cream. It is simply hot pasta tossed with butter, Parmigiano-Reggiano (or sometimes Grana Padano) , and a bit of parsley. The cheese emulsifies the liquids to form a creamy sauce.  Simple and delicious. 

The term "fettuccini alfredo" isn't really known/common in Italy.

http://www.saveur.com/article/Kitchen/The-Real-Alfredo


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 24, 2013)

Hmmm, I usually use Alfredo Sauce from a jar. :::::::::::::::running for my life!:::::::::::


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 24, 2013)

Alfredo was my first thought too.  Regardless of what you call it, it sounds delicious as usual for a Kadesma recipe.


----------



## Oldvine (Jul 24, 2013)

Pasta with butter and salt  in a big skillet... Yummy, yum, yum.  That was my mother's favorite and of course mine too along with my 4 sisters.


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 24, 2013)

Oldvine said:


> Pasta with butter and salt  in a big skillet... Yummy, yum, yum.  That was my mother's favorite and of course mine too along with my 4 sisters.




My husband loves this too, but his butter has to be burnt.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Jul 25, 2013)

I do mine with a good bit of butter, a sprinkle of powdered milk and let that cook a bit, put in a bit of garlic, maybe a bit of anchovy paste and cook that down a bit then a squeeze of lemon juice off the heat.  S&P, parmesan and minced flat leaf parsley go in with the pasta.

Lots better than that liquid movie theater popcorn "butter" with ramen noodles.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 25, 2013)

no mayonnaise said:


> ...
> put in a bit of garlic, maybe a bit of anchovy paste
> ...



This looks interesting...


----------



## Oldvine (Jul 25, 2013)

Burnt a bit is good too, as is garlic and a sprinkle of Parmesan.  But in a hurry, just buttery noodles will do.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Hmmm, I usually use Alfredo Sauce from a jar. :::::::::::::::running for my life!:::::::::::


 Oh don't use that stuff from a jar it's so easy to make 1 pint of heavy cream,1-1/2 cups fresh grated parm, 1 stick of butter mix all to gether and pour over fresh cooked pasta of choice.


Andy M. said:


> Alfredo was my first thought too. Regardless of what you call it, it sounds delicious as usual for a Kadesma recipe.


 Thanks Andy I just lightly brown my butter before putting in my pasta 
kades



Oldvine said:


> Pasta with butter and salt in a big skillet... Yummy, yum, yum. That was my mother's favorite and of course mine too along with my 4 sisters.


 Brown that butter lightly mix in the pasta of choice and enjoy.
kades


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 26, 2013)

I am going to try the original recipe that uses no cream, and I'm going to add some anchovies.   I don't use fettuccine, but instead use penne.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 26, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I am going to try the original recipe that uses no cream, and I'm going to add some anchovies. I don't use fettuccine, but instead use penne.


 Way to go anchovies are the best yet.
kades


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 26, 2013)

If you are lucky enough to have any leftover for breakfast.

Heat it in some butter until a few strands of the pasta are golden brown and crunchy.  Pour on a few beaten eggs top with grated cheese and pop into a 400 degree oven for 15-25 minutes, until the eggs are set and the cheese is brown! 

Great hot or at room temperature.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 26, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I am going to try the original recipe that uses no cream, and I'm going to add some anchovies.   I don't use fettuccine, but instead use penne.



This sounds lovely, anchovies should go very well


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 26, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> If you are lucky enough to have any leftover for breakfast.
> 
> Heat it in some butter until a few strands of the pasta are golden brown and crunchy.  Pour on a few beaten eggs top with grated cheese and pop into a 400 degree oven for 15-25 minutes, until the eggs are set and the cheese is brown!
> 
> Great hot or at room temperature.



Bea, loving the sound of this


----------

